
Do companies exaggerate about their “culture”? - peace011
Am I the only one that finds videos like the one here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;140080082 way over the top and probably insulting at times?  They say things like (01:18) &quot;no one here dares to be average&quot; and &quot;we think differently&quot;.  Has Silicon Valley really lost its mind, or have I lost mine?
======
thejay
All the time. The more mediocre the company/leadership is, the more they talk
about their culture.

